# What a clever little bird!!



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I can't view the video. It says not available I should be able to watch it seeing I have a Facebook account...


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I've edited it so you should be able to see it now - I searched for it on YouTube and copied that link instead


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

The bird is really clever! Thanks for sharing,Niamh!


----------



## sameeeh (Jan 25, 2016)

he is smart !


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's quite impressive! I'm always amazed to see the way their brains process information and of how good parrots can really be when it comes to their problem solving skills.


----------



## Natsplat (Nov 3, 2015)

&#127995;&#127995;&#127995;amazing!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

That is super cool and quite a demonstration of their ability to learn...


----------



## EvanShankar (Nov 11, 2015)

Wow! Must have taken a while for him to learn that! I'm real impressed with both the bird and the trainer!


----------



## KathyP (Dec 25, 2015)

WOW...amazing!!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Awesome! :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing this Niamh. *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That's really cool! I always adore videos of how smart our feathered friends are  Thanks for treating us to this great video, Niamh! :clap:


----------

